# Deer Antler Kits



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I bought 4 of those Antler Mounting kits. Van ****'s to be exact... My question is what do you guys use to get the rack in the right pose? I was thinking about some kind of putty, or plaster. Any thoughts? I just don't have any that were cut at the right angle, so I need to make some changes!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Put that an a belt sander and sand the back of the skull cap flat at the right angle you want.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Never even thought of that! Thanks!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i use plaster.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

We use a hacksaw to get the back flat, screw the antlers to the plaque, and either grind or cut the screws off the back. I personally like when a set of antlers sits flush to the back of the plaque unlike some of them that tilt forward.

Durabond works wonders for forming soft covers, sets faster, and hardens up the best.


----------

